# Contest Prep



## Thorus (Oct 7, 2002)

Hi,

now I´m preparing for some contests in november.

I´m natural....train HIT-style and follow a ketogenic diet with a lot of protein !!! It works very well!!!

My first contest is in 4 weeks and I have to lose about 6 pounds!! I hope this will be done within 3 weeks. The last week I have to look to lose my water!!!  

The last two days I take no sodium and load up with carbs.....drink destillated water and carb up.

Now it will be getting very hard, because the only foods I eat are chicken, proteinpowder, salad, oil and a lot of supps !!!

But it has to be done in order to get in TOPSHAPE !!!!

Any suggestions???

Greets,
Thorus


----------



## Dr. Pain (Oct 7, 2002)

Judging from your pics, you have a good handle on things.  There are some tricks with potassium loading since you are "Natural" and we don't have to worry about potassium and diuretics.

There are also several Carb-up" protocols available and several tricks with timing and amount of water involved!  

If you want, post your meal plan, start a journal...and the "general" comments will follow!   (DPw8 swears their clients to secrecy...right? ..lol)

DP


----------



## crackerjack414 (Oct 7, 2002)

u might consider ditching the whey now and just sticking with whole foods from here on out. Yeah the sodium and potasium thing can get a bit tricky


----------



## Thorus (Oct 10, 2002)

Hi ,

this weekend I will make some other photos.....my definition is not as good as I want to........anywhere I have 3 weeks more for my first contest. 
I hope to qualifye for the nationals, which will be on November,16th !!!

The next carb-up day I try to do all right with potassium and sodium...I think I can do it !!!

Perhaps I reduce my calories. At this time I eat about 1800.

We will see, when the pics are finished!!!



See you !!!

Greets,
Thorus


----------



## gopro (Oct 12, 2002)

Looking foward to the pics. Let me know if I can be of any help. Been doing this for 14 years already...wow, that made me feel old.


----------



## Thorus (Oct 25, 2002)

@ Gopro,

please look at this thread !!!http://www.ifbb.ch/galerie/sm2002/70.jpg

Greets,
Thorus


----------



## Thorus (Oct 25, 2002)

sorry...I meant this one :http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12153


Greets,
Thorus


----------



## gopro (Oct 25, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Thorus *_
> sorry...I meant this one :http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=12153
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Thorus...I only got to take a quick look. I will come back to this on Saturday and give you my feeback!

gp


----------



## Thorus (Oct 27, 2002)

Hi gopro,

the last week I made good gains !!!

I don´t think I eat to less calories......you know.....Mike Mentzer wrote in his book "Heavy Duty" about his competition prep.....and most time he didn´t it eat more than 1400 caloriesa day.

OKay.....you are right.....he certainly have taken a lot of drugs.....but you should not forget that he was over 60 pounds heavier than me.........so I think the calories are okay for me.

It´s one week over and I got much harder...I have lost two pounds....and I think it´s fat!!!
I still have no hunger and my strengthlevel is finally okay.

And in the fitnessclass it´s more important to get as ripped as possible than a have a lot of mass.

I hope I get the same results the following week.

Two days before the show I eleminate all  sodium and I beginn to carb up !I take pills of potassium and 24 hours before I stop drinking !!

Do you think it´s all right?

Greets,
Thorus


----------



## gopro (Oct 27, 2002)

Well, I did not know you were doing a fitness class...yes, then losing some mass will not really hurt you. Shape, definition, and proportions is most important.

If your plan is starting to work, then stick with it!

When you carb up you should start 3 days out. GRADUALLY eliminate sodium over the 3 days. You need SOME sodium to get a good carb load. I usually recommend that you stop drinking water about 24 hours before prejudging.


----------



## crackerjack414 (Oct 28, 2002)

hey gp Iam a bit curious if you beliee in the vit c thing durying dehydration ive heard some natural guys use that technique


----------



## gopro (Oct 29, 2002)

I have never found any added diuretic effect from Vit C, but others like Skip LaCour believe heavily in it. It is something that each individual must experiment with. Some also believe in vit B6 as well. For me, a dandelion based supplement works best. Caffeine also make me pee my brains out!


----------



## Thorus (Oct 29, 2002)

Hi,

now its five days before the show.....my form is a little bit better than four days ago.....I hope to lose two or three pounds more.....
And I will have a lots of pictures of me the next days...

Oh.....one more question!!!

What supps do you prefer for getting in shape ???

Greets,
Thorus


----------



## gopro (Oct 31, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Thorus *_
> Hi,
> 
> now its five days before the show.....my form is a little bit better than four days ago.....I hope to lose two or three pounds more.....
> ...



Be more specific...do you mean in the days before a show, or during an entire precontest phase?


----------



## Thorus (Oct 31, 2002)

Hi gopro,

I want to know what supps  you prefer in the beginning of your competition diet and in the end ?!

....and only supps to lose more fat or to speed up your metabolism!!

Today its my last training....a little back and shoulders and after this I start to carb up !!!

In the last two weeks I only have eaten 1000 to 1300 calories and lost about 3 to 4 pounds more!!! I will make a lot of photos and then you will see my condition!!!

Greets,
Thorus


----------



## gopro (Nov 1, 2002)

Can't wait to see some pics!

Anyway, when preparing for shows I go with the following supplements...

-creatine
-glutamine
-anti-oxidants
-protein powder
-ephedrine
-caffeine
-yohimbe
-gugglesterones


----------



## Thorus (Nov 1, 2002)

Hi gopro,

Thank you !!!!here in germany Ephedrin and yohimbin is not allowed !!!

But after all I want to look for informations for  gugglesterones !!!

In a few days you will see the pics!!!

Oh my god.....I´m anxious !!!

See you,
Thorus


----------



## gopro (Nov 2, 2002)

Best of luck...you'll be great!!!


----------



## Thorus (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi gopro,


You can never imagin how vou motivate me !!! Thank you !!!!

It´s very early in the morning....the night was not well, but today is my first qualifying for the nationals. 

The first thing in the morning was to look in the mirror and cceck up the form. Well, my condition is good, but not as ist best!!

I know it !! Three or four pounds from my best. But I´m only able to conserve my best condition only a few days. So I hav no other chance !!!

Now I´m drinking a cup of coffee, do some photos and then go for the journey!!!

Wish you all a nice day !!! If I´m not too tired this night I´ll give you feedback!!

Bye,
Thorus


----------



## mick01 (Nov 3, 2002)

Our thoughts are with you. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## hardHITer001 (Nov 3, 2002)

Absolutely! We wish you the best


----------



## gopro (Nov 3, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Thorus *_
> Hi gopro,
> 
> 
> ...



I am glad that you feel that I motivate you! I will continue to try and do so. I am writing this on sunday, so your show is probably over. I hope you did well...and remember, you are a winner no matter where you place!


----------



## Thorus (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi everybody,

I´m back in town......I took third place from eleven !!!

I´m happy !!! The standard was very good!! Most were totally ripped, which is my problem !!!

I was one of the biggest (you remember it´s the fitnessclass !) and my symmetrie is my strength.....to get better I have to come more ripped....the referees said that I have would won if I had come harder....

The best thing is that I´m now qualified for the nationals....yeahh!!!!
Ten days to get more ripped !! I will give everything to reach this......

I will reduce my calories more up to 800 to 1000 a day!! thats the only way !!! If I lose a little muscle it doesn´t matter !!! I have to come hard !!!

Perhaps I try another thing !!! A very experienced doctor, which knows a lot about bodybuilding, said it to me : 2 or 3 days only to consume a little bit of oil and drink lots of water. He said if I do this only three days the body adapts to neogenesis and within this time you can lose only a little bit of muscle, but more fat. Anybody tried this system???

I think I have to do this experience......

The problem is that there are less bodybuilders who compete real natural.....so the information to get in contest shape is very hard to get!!

It´s good to get the infos from you @ gopro !!!

I think at wednesday I will load up some pics here !!!

Greets,
Thorus


----------



## Thorus (Nov 4, 2002)

Oh.......and thank you for All !!!!!!

See you,
Thorus

PS: I like this board


----------



## gopro (Nov 4, 2002)

Hey Thorus...great job! 3rd out of 11...excellent! Ok, so you need to be more ripped! Well, I'm not so sure about the idea that the doctor has. Please explain it more...he doesn't want you JUST having oil and water! I mean, you will be eating protein too, right? Also, when is the next show? 

Talk to you soon. Congratulations again!


----------



## Thorus (Nov 4, 2002)

Hi gopro,

thanks  !!!!!!

You understood it right !! I only cosnume a  few tablespoons oil, drink water and take my vitamins.
The doctor said the body gets his protein from hair, nails and the long thing that is in your abs (don´t know the right word !).....where your nutrition will be worked...and then gets in the ???

Within three days its possible not to lose muscles.....it will be very hard but effective to get that ripped look that I want!!!

Tomorrow I know if I do this.....if not....I reduce my calories !!!

It´s my goal to get as ripped as possible and I´m willing to give everything that I can....thats the only way !!!

Greets,
Thorus


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2002)

Thorus...I don't know who this doctor is, but his recommendation is one of the worst I ever heard!!!!!!!! Just oil and water! This will only serve to make you sick as a dog and maybe even land you in the hospital!

If you were to eat at least one gram of protein per lb of bodyweight AND have just oil and water for a few days, then you may be ok, but the other way is ludicrous, dangerous, and just plain stupid!

I cannot recommend against this any more fervently!


----------



## Thorus (Nov 5, 2002)

Hi gopro,

I only reduced my calories....now about 900......!!!

I´m feeling a bit tired, but there is no other way!!! My condition gets better every day!!! We will see.....

Greets,
Thorus


----------



## Thorus (Nov 5, 2002)

First Pics !!!

Definition is much too bad !!!


----------



## Thorus (Nov 5, 2002)

second:


----------



## Thorus (Nov 5, 2002)

Third!!


----------



## Thorus (Nov 5, 2002)

last one !!!


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2002)

You look great Thorus! Don't be too hard on yourself. All you need to do is sharpen up a bit more and you'll be right there! Lucky for you that you compete in a fitness class where muscle size plays a smaller role than definition and proportions.


----------



## Thorus (Nov 5, 2002)

Hi gopro,

it´s funny.......I eat very less.....but I feel good most time......I think my willpower gives me a lot of energy!!!On the pics I don´t like my condition so much, perhaps tonight I will get another ones.

I know I have to do the job !!!

And I´m looking better day by day!!

My work for today:

45minutes cardio

Training: chest, shoulders, triceps

Posing: 15  to 20 minutes to contract the muscles as hard as possible (very intense!)

Drinking: 6 to 8 liter water

....and getting a little sun.....

And tomorrow I hope to be a little better than today!!!

Greets,
Thorus


----------



## gopro (Nov 6, 2002)

You have the type of dedication needed to be successful in your pursuits. I know you will get better each day! Keep me posted!


----------



## Thorus (Nov 6, 2002)

more pics !!!


----------



## Thorus (Nov 6, 2002)

Line-up !


----------



## Thorus (Nov 6, 2002)

I like this one most...


----------



## Thorus (Nov 6, 2002)

my worst bodypart !


----------



## Thorus (Nov 6, 2002)

Last one....I´m in the middle !


----------



## Jenny (Nov 8, 2002)

Wow Thorus, looking great!!


----------



## Robert_ (Nov 9, 2002)

Your first pic looks like your telling somebody off, Ha Ha, just kidding. You look in great shape.


----------



## Thorus (Nov 10, 2002)

newest pic


----------



## gopro (Nov 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Thorus *_
> newest pic



Thats a great shot...beautiful midsection...abs, serratus, intercostals...all there!!!


----------



## Thorus (Nov 11, 2002)

Hi gopro,

my abs are one of my favourite bodyparts, but I have to be more ripped to have a chance to reach the Top Six at the Nationals!!!

Three more pounds and I´ll do the job!!!

But it´s very hard to realize it! I have to give 110% !!!

I give you feedback!!!

Greets,
Thorus


----------



## gopro (Nov 11, 2002)

Thorus...if you can conceive it, you can achieve it...BELIEVE IT!!


----------



## Thorus (Nov 13, 2002)

Hi gopro,

today is my first day with carb-loading and tomorrow the second.....at saturday at about 12.00 a.m. I will be on stage !!!

I think my condition will be better than last week....perhaps one pound lighter....but with better definition.....I like it !!!

With carbloading and eleminate water I think it should be 10% better !!!

We will see!!! My goal is to reach the Final.......oh yeah.......

Greets,
Thorus


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2002)

Go for it Thorus! I love your dedication and your enthusiasm for the sport. Keep me posted.


----------



## Thorus (Nov 14, 2002)

Hi gopro,

you are a great guy,

here are more pics from the shooting:


----------



## Thorus (Nov 14, 2002)

second!!


----------



## Thorus (Nov 14, 2002)

third:


----------



## Thorus (Nov 14, 2002)

fourth:


----------



## Thorus (Nov 14, 2002)

@ Gopro and others,

I will come back at sunday and give you feedback......

bye,
Thorus


----------



## gopro (Nov 14, 2002)

Thorus, you look just awesome my friend! Your abs are unbeatable. You have really nice shape and proportions. All of your hard work is paying off beautifully!


----------



## Thorus (Nov 17, 2002)

Hi gopro,

*I can´t believe it !!!! A Dream came true !!!! I took the title !!!!!!! I´m The Winner !!!!* 

I´m so happy !!!! I tell you all later !!!!

see you,
Thorus


----------



## gopro (Nov 18, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Thorus *_
> Hi gopro,
> 
> *I can´t believe it !!!! A Dream came true !!!! I took the title !!!!!!! I´m The Winner !!!!*
> ...



CONGRATULATIONS MY FRIEND! I knew you had it in you! I am very very happy for you. What a great feeling you must have! Can't wait to see the pics. You deserve this for all your hard work!


----------



## Dorian (Nov 18, 2002)

awesome job man...you look awesome and you deserve everything you get, greatr dedication to the job.


----------



## Thorus (Nov 19, 2002)

It´s Partytime.....here are the pics !!!


----------



## Thorus (Nov 19, 2002)

next:


----------



## gopro (Nov 21, 2002)

SHREDDED, RIPPED, SLICED AND DICED!!!!!!!!! How much do you weigh and how tall are you Thorus? Congrats again. I'm really happy for you!


----------



## Rissole (Nov 30, 2002)

Well done  Thorus


----------



## w8lifter (Nov 30, 2002)

WTG!


----------

